# Celiac disease/gluten sensitivity



## 2WIN2 (Aug 31, 2013)

Do you folks get instant gas and steatorrhea when you eat gluten?


----------



## Joana (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi!

Yep, second attempt yesterday and....

...after half an hour I got stomach cramps, gas and yellow pasty stools the following day :/


----------



## nikke (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi!

I don't gas because of gluten, I get gas when I eat to to much bread, pasta etc. Too much is more than one slice of bread for me. But, and this is important, the gluten free bread is worse, becuase in sweden many oligosaccarides are added to gluten free bread so that ppl with celiac disease get the full benefit of the product. So i get more gas from the gluten free products. Although the FODMAPs app from Monash sais that in australia the gluten free bread tends to have less of these FODMAPs.


----------

